# May 18th Grudge Night..



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

just wondering if anyone is going to the Grudge Night next Saturday ...me and a few other Sentra fellas are you going to out there...let me know cause its going to be like Meet also 
gates open at 4pm its like 37 to race


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

It is usually worth the high gate fee, you get as many runs as you want. Plus you get to pick who you line up with! Come on people. All Nissans welcome.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im going to go heads up with Barnoun  i know i can take him hehe but thats about it...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You know you can take me huh, I'll show you! (j/k) Actually though, I don't even know if I'm going to run anymore. I'm thinking of saving that money for the following week when I'll be going to an auto-x again(gotta get more seat time). You don't have to pay to go in and just watch, do you?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah you have to pay to watch but its not too much i believe


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool...as long as it's not $35


----------

